# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Grand designs

## seriph1

Looks like tonight's one will be a ripper  .....    http://tinyurl.com/2e87bre

----------


## jago

seeing as I dont have pay TV ...is it about you?

----------


## Cecile

It's not fair to tease us like this!  I don't have cable either, and you can't download the episodes to watch later.     :Frown:

----------


## Armers

I have them "saved" for future use if anyone wants a copy? 
Cheers
Ben

----------


## firstime

or learn how to use torrents  :Smilie: 
love that show
uk is much better than the aussie version

----------


## seriph1

it is better but it also has 600 years minimum of residential architecture to select from and 58 million people   :Biggrin:  
Several of the local shows have been good and I am keen to see what happens if there's a second season etc. It will come into its own I hope.

----------


## Draffa

Grand Designs (original UK version) single-handedly cost me about 18 months of planning. 
"Ooooh, that looks interesting!" /Googles for information

----------

